# The Incredible Pencil Mania



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 25, 2017)

Is anyone going? I am really excited for this comp because this will be the largest comp I've been to with 350 people


----------



## josh116pep (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm going! Its been 10 years since I competed haha so should be fun. I really had to since it just 20 minutes from my house!


----------



## Max Cruz (Jan 3, 2018)

I will not be going, but can the organizers please add 5 more rounds of blind?


----------



## kemuat (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes! SO hype, there will be so many people! Also will be my first comp that I vlog (maybe)


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jan 4, 2018)

kemuat said:


> Yes! SO hype, there will be so many people! Also will be my first comp that I vlog (maybe)


Same I moght try to, but it might be hard to


----------



## MCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

Lol, I'm going


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jan 9, 2018)

MCuber said:


> Lol, I'm going


I know Mitchell


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

I wanted to go, but PA is a ways away from me and high school is kicking my butt atm. I'll have to see. When I go to college I'm more likely to be close to comps.


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 9, 2018)

I’m going, really expected this to have fmc based on the comp name lol.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jan 10, 2018)

WACWCA said:


> I’m going, really expected this to have fmc based on the comp name lol.


HAHA i agree.

Anyway, for anyone else going, When I get there, I will post where i am sitting and I'll see if anyone says hi


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Jan 30, 2018)

Im going, im pretty exited for any competition, ill try to do well.
I will vlog on my channel "studio connor"


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Jan 31, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> Is anyone going? I am really excited for this comp because this will be the largest comp I've been to with 350 people


I am going, it is my first competition!


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> I am going, it is my first competition!


Cool, i hope you have fun


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> I am going, it is my first competition!


This is my fourth, good luck


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Jan 31, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> This is my fourth, good luck


I wish you all good lood luck and hopw you do well


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 1, 2018)

Is anyone vlogging this or making a video about it?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 1, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> Is anyone vlogging this or making a video about it?


I am
My channel is "studio connor"


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 1, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> I am
> My channel is "studio connor"


I’ll make sure to check your channel out. I’ll try to do it too. My channel it Rubiksdude


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 2, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> I’ll make sure to check your channel out. I’ll try to do it too. My channel it Rubiksdude


There are a lot of rubiksdudes
Which are you?


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> There are a lot of rubiksdudes
> Which are you?


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC35TnM3i2si6_t7Hto6xQGg


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 2, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC35TnM3i2si6_t7Hto6xQGg


I whatched your mains and goals video and we both have the same 3x3, 4x4, skewb main
Exept i have stickerless
I am your 15th sub


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> I am your 15th sub


cool thanks
+also i have very generic mains


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 3, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> Is anyone vlogging this or making a video about it?


I won't be vlogging but I will upload all of my solves. My channel is Mr.Roux86


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> I won't be vlogging but I will upload all of my solves. My channel is Mr.Roux86


Cool, I'll try to check it out


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hey guys, i got the flu so there is a chance i wont go
Hopefuly i get better in time


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Hey guys, i got the flu so there is a chance i wont go
> Hopefuly i get better in time


dang, I hope you feel better.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 6, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Hey guys, i got the flu so there is a chance i wont go
> Hopefuly i get better in time


Flu season's really bad this year. (Im lucky my family hasn't gotten it yet)


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 7, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Flu season's really bad this year. (Im lucky my family hasn't gotten it yet)


Will you be going to Pencil Mania


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Hey guys, i got the flu so there is a chance i wont go
> Hopefuly i get better in time


Get well soon. I hope you can make it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 7, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> Will you be going to Pencil Mania


no. Too far.

Ill be going to SNS tho.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 7, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> no. Too far.
> 
> Ill be going to SNS tho.


I just looked at you PBs list, and apparently we both went to severna park and sns summer


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 7, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> I just looked at you PBs list, and apparently we both went to severna park and sns summer


? I didn't go to SNS summer? I went to SNS spring, maryland 2017, and Ill be going to SNS winter though.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 7, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> ? I didn't go to SNS summer? I went to SNS spring, maryland 2017, and Ill be going to SNS winter though.


Sorry, I must of thought spring was summer


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 7, 2018)

The groups for Pencil Mania were released, I don't know how to read the sheet. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey guys, im feeling a lot better and i am gonna go, i dont have a fever anymore and my symptoms are gone so thats good
I sill definetly try to keep my hands super clean at all times incase im still contagious
I hear that cubing is a hands on kind of thing


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 8, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> The groups for Pencil Mania were released, I don't know how to read the sheet. Can anyone help me?


I can help:

So my this under 333 (3x3) is 16, 7J. The 16 means I am competing in Group/heat 16. So when they call Heat 16, you go to the waiting area. The 7J means when they call up heat 7 for 3x3, I have to judge.

J = Judging
S = Scrambling
R = Running

I am very sure the delegates (Keaton Ellis, Dana Yi, and Corey Sakowski) can help you if you have any more questions.



Mastercuber04 said:


> Hey guys, im feeling a lot better and i am gonna go, i dont have a fever anymore and my symptoms are gone so thats good
> I sill definetly try to keep my hands super clean at all times incase im still contagious
> I hear that cubing is a hands on kind of thing


 I am very happy to hear you are going. When you are there, say what table you're at and I might say hello.


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 8, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> I can help:
> 
> So my this under 333 (3x3) is 16, 7J. The 16 means I am competing in Group/heat 16. So when they call Heat 16, you go to the waiting area. The 7J means when they call up heat 7 for 3x3, I have to judge.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 8, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> I can help:
> 
> So my this under 333 (3x3) is 16, 7J. The 16 means I am competing in Group/heat 16. So when they call Heat 16, you go to the waiting area. The 7J means when they call up heat 7 for 3x3, I have to judge.
> 
> ...


I am also in heat 16, 7j for 3x3!


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 8, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> I can help:
> 
> So my this under 333 (3x3) is 16, 7J. The 16 means I am competing in Group/heat 16. So when they call Heat 16, you go to the waiting area. The 7J means when they call up heat 7 for 3x3, I have to judge.
> 
> ...


Surely, unfornuatly due to being in bed all week i have had no practice for this comp, this should be interesting
I avg mid 12 but wouldnt be suprised if i got something terrible like a 14 avg


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 9, 2018)

Im leaving for the comp today
I have to get a hotel


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 9, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Surely, unfornuatly due to being in bed all week i have had no practice for this comp, this should be interesting
> I avg mid 12 but wouldnt be suprised if i got something terrible like a 14 avg


He calls a 14 avg bad, i call a 16 avg good


Mastercuber04 said:


> Im leaving for the comp today
> I have to get a hotel


Yeah i am leaving in like 2 hours. There was a hotel there that had a discount for people going to this comp i think


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> I am also in heat 16, 7j for 3x3!


Cool I'll try to say hi.

Ill most likely be wearing a black wireframe cubicle hoodie and black under armor sneakers.


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 11, 2018)

Bye... hope you had fun!


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 11, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Bye... hope you had fun!


same. cool seeing you


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 17, 2018)

hey, I have a video up about the comp!


----------

